# Intro



## davem2018

Hi guys

I've been on this forum for a couple of weeks now but forgot to introduce myself. I'm Dave and I've loved reptiles since I was a kid. I was a volunteer at Glasgow zoo in the reptile house for a couple of years before I got my first snake which was a Corn. Long story short I joined the Army and served for 10 years and got 2 Boas in this time. Well now I'm out the forces I'm looking to expand my collection. At the moment I am the proud owner of Taz, the corn snake who is 16 years old and 4 foot, psycho Sid (I swear he is the son of Satan) and Sammy the Boas, they are 2 1/2 years old and about 5 foot. My most recent addition is a 6 year old Burm, Damien who is 10 foot. Hoping to add a Green Annie and a Retic to my collection soon. Need to sweet talk the wife first lol.

Well its nice to meet you guys and hope to learn a lot from the experienced members.

Thanks


----------



## mitsi

Hi and welcome nice snakes you have and are hoping to get. See you on the forums.


----------



## davem2018

Thank you. And nice collection you have


----------



## mitsi

davem2018 said:


> Thank you. And nice collection you have


Thanks, it keeps growing for some strange reason lol.


----------



## davem2018

I know what you mean. We had 3 dogs as well. But since my wife and I are expecting our fourth child and I work 5 weeks away 5 weeks home rotations, we had to re-home the 2 staffies. We kept the German Shepherd though. I'm just glad I have people to help with the snakes while I'm at work. would be gutted if I had to stop keeping them


----------



## Khonsu

Hi Dave, welcome to hell, looks like you've already got yourself a sizable collection, have fun & don't let the bastards grind you down.


----------



## davem2018

Khonsu said:


> Hi Dave, welcome to hell, looks like you've already got yourself a sizable collection, have fun & don't let the bastards grind you down.


Cheers mate. Hell? I suppose its better to rule in hell than serve in heven lol. Starting to get there with the collection but you can never just have a couple of snakes. Its always one more, one more, one more lol What do you have in you're collection?


----------



## Khonsu

davem2018 said:


> Cheers mate. Hell? I suppose its better to rule in hell than serve in heven lol. Starting to get there with the collection but you can never just have a couple of snakes. Its always one more, one more, one more lol What do you have in you're collection?


Hi Dave, current herp room contents are;

Snakes
2.2.0 Conant's Milksnake
1.1.0 Desert Kingsnake
1.0.0 Huachuca Mountain Kingsnake
1.1.0 Mexican Black Kingsnake
1.0.0 Red Tailed Racer
1.1.0 Western Hognose
0.1.0 American checkered Garter
1.1.0 Sunbeam Snake
1.1.4 Kenyan sand Boa
1.1.0 Rough Scaled Sand Boa
1.1.0 Tartar Sand Boa
1.1.0 Mexican Rosy Boa
1.1.0 Mid Baja Mexican Rosy Boa
1.1.0 Aesculpian Snakes
1.0.0 Brazilian Rainbow Boa
1.0.0 Children's Python
1.1.0 Arabesque Boa
Lizards
0.2.0 Blue Tongue Skinks
1.1.0 Pink Tongue Skinks
1.2.0 Ackies
1.2.0 Moroccan Uromastyx
0.2.0 European Eyed Lizards
1.1.0 Sandfish

Plus a half dozen currently empty viv's


----------



## davem2018

Khonsu said:


> Hi Dave, current herp room contents are;
> 
> Snakes
> 2.2.0 Conant's Milksnake
> 1.1.0 Desert Kingsnake
> 1.0.0 Huachuca Mountain Kingsnake
> 1.1.0 Mexican Black Kingsnake
> 1.0.0 Red Tailed Racer
> 1.1.0 Western Hognose
> 0.1.0 American checkered Garter
> 1.1.0 Sunbeam Snake
> 1.1.4 Kenyan sand Boa
> 1.1.0 Rough Scaled Sand Boa
> 1.1.0 Tartar Sand Boa
> 1.1.0 Mexican Rosy Boa
> 1.1.0 Mid Baja Mexican Rosy Boa
> 1.1.0 Aesculp[ian Snakes
> 1.0.0 Brazilian Rainbow Boa
> 1.0.0 Children's Python
> 1.1.0 Arabesque Boa
> Lizards
> 0.2.0 Blue Tongue Skinks
> 1.1.0 Pink Tongue Skinks
> 1.2.0 Ackies
> 1.2.0 Moroccan Uromastyx
> 0.2.0 European Eyed Lizards
> 1.1.0 Sandfish
> 
> Plus a half dozen currently empty viv's


Nice collection buddy.


----------



## Khonsu

davem2018 said:


> Nice collection buddy.


It's getting there :gasp:

Cheers


----------

